# Urano Gray Metallic really metallic?



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

Hi all. This is my first post. Long-time Audi owner that just got a 2012 CC yesterday. One question...I got Urano Gray Metallic. Nowhere on the car does it at all look metallic. Are other's seeing the same thing? I know it's picky and I love the color, but I'm wondering why they call it "metallic" when to me it looks very solid gray with no metallic flecks in it whatsoever.


----------



## EMSJ (Apr 10, 2011)

I too just bought a 2012 RLine in Urano. Up close looks like clay. When it's really clean it has great reflection and takes on a much darker shine. Couldn't be happier


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

EMSJ said:


> I too just bought a 2012 RLine in Urano. Up close looks like clay. When it's really clean it has great reflection and takes on a much darker shine. Couldn't be happier


Agree completely. I do love the color...and it does look like clay. Do you at all see any evidence of anything you would classify as "metallic" though?


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

Its the color of the electrical box on your garage wall. Looked interesting on a TT. The cc, not so much. IMHO


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

EMSJ said:


> I too just bought a 2012 RLine in Urano. Up close looks like clay. When it's really clean it has great reflection and takes on a much darker shine. Couldn't be happier


any pics?


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

*SEE OTHER THREAD HERE*


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

that isnt Urano Grey. Urano is Darker. i saw this car at sowo and a Urano grey CC was parked a close by. different color. Urano is a bit more rich of a Grey.

and the OP is right. it is not metallic.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

new urano owner here. at first i wasn't to sure about this color but now love it. Imho it suits rline very well. 
just ordered some klasse products to try. my strategy: 
keep in mind that im new to the whole detailing thing 

-wash 
-clay 
- klasse AIO 
- klasse SG ( one coat right after AIO then followed up by 2nd coat after 24hrs cure time) 
- planning to do 3 coats of SG then top it with pinacle souverain carnauba. 

Will post results, but so far after one coat of SG car looks amazing.


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

its gonna look amazing. ^^^ Urano grey has now been discontinued due to a supply issue.


----------



## CCLarry (Apr 21, 2011)

1.8turboB5 said:


> its gonna look amazing. ^^^ Urano grey has now been discontinued due to a supply issue.


 Supply issue or demand issue?


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

1.8turboB5 said:


> its gonna look amazing. ^^^ Urano grey has now been discontinued due to a supply issue.


 good that makes my '12 rline 6mt uber rare :thumbup:


----------



## EC8CH (Mar 21, 2012)

The one I saw was definitely NOT metallic. 

It had an interesting flat look to it. Very different, and I would prefer it to Island Grey.


----------



## wh1te09gti (Oct 12, 2009)

yeah its tons of metallic gray colors around, urano is def different and original. most ppl actually tend to like it.


----------



## cbell1 (Aug 2, 2007)

That grey CC is my favorite of all times


----------



## 1.8turboB5 (May 1, 2002)

wh1te09gti said:


> good that makes my '12 rline 6mt uber rare :thumbup:


 exactly. and I think the Urano Grey Rline may be the best looking too.


----------



## frankiev89951 (May 11, 2015)

I just got a 2016 Passat R Line in this color and I love it! Depending on the time of day, the color on the car changes and I couldn't be happier to drive a car that is not commonly seen (well at least in that color). I


----------

